
The digital divide is being flipped - BerislavLopac
https://seths.blog/2018/11/the-digital-divide-is-being-flipped/
======
BerislavLopac
This reminds me of the food situation. In distant past, food with high energy
content was not very common, and only the rich people had plenty enough of it
to get fat; today, junk food is both very cheap and full of carbohydrates, and
obesity is rampant mainly in low-income groups.

